# In Case You Wanted To Know: Where Are All The Bob Ross Paintings?



## chocolat79 (Jul 16, 2019)

*



			Where Are All the Bob Ross Paintings? We Found Them.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Bob Ross painted more than 1,000 landscapes for his television show — so why are they so hard to find? We solve one of the internet’s favorite little mysteries.
> 
> Video
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyBugsy (Jul 16, 2019)

I watched Bob Ross faithfully for years. I admire the company for not selling his artwork , not even prints! I may need to get those socks.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 17, 2019)

Cool! Wondered what happened to his paintings.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 17, 2019)

^^^Exactly,  I wondered too, now we know,  lol.


----------

